# Mini Donkey Class



## Adell Equine (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if you all can give me some tips.

I am planning on taking my mini donkey - Hazel to a local fun fair. She has very little in the way of a mane, should I braid? cut off, or leave 'long'






Other then that is really the same as horses right? Walk, trot, stand?

I am really looking forward to it. I have about 17 days.


----------



## minimule (Sep 10, 2008)

Clean her up the best you can for your weather. I usually don't even body clip Kilroy or the mules for this time of year shows. I don't even bathe them! If her mane is all over the place you can trim it evenly all the way up, almost like a Roman horses mane. Donkeys are a whole different story than the horses. You can see his mane in this picture of him getting his High Point buckle.






This is Sunny after last years shows. Her tail was munched by one of the younger mules (which is now in a new home!)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 10, 2008)

Shawna, I am so glad you seen this post and answered. I read it this morning and thought about you, and Kilroy. For those of you that are new on the forum..Shawna shows Kilroy at alot of shows and does fantastic with him..so she is the one that can probably answer any show questions for donkeys and mules...and of course hinnys












Corinne


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the photos! I think that is what I am going to do with Hazel. I hope someone remembers to take photos of us at the fair so I can post.


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Last weekend I spent the whole weekend at the ADMS national show in Conroe Texas and showing my large animals, but I am still trying to learn about the minis, as I also plan to show Bob.

Like Kilroy in the picture above the minis only have about a 1" mane straight up. Most at this show had the end of their tails bobbed straight across at the back of the knee. Some were body clipped and others had a little bit of a rough coat with just their ears, muzzles and heads clipped up nice and clean.

I am about to send in my dues for National Miniature Donkey ASSociation so we will be eligible to show in their shows, next year.

For halter classes, they do show like the horses, as far as square up in their feet. I noticed several of the animals needed to get their feet further underneath to make their backs look straight and not swayed.

I also learned at this show that there are two diffrent rule books here for Texas, don't know about where you are, one book says you cannot touch the animal with anything below their should to get them to stand, one book says you have to where a coat (Blazer, jacket) and gloves to show at halter. So maybe see whta Rule book they are going by and find somebody that knows them and ask a few questions.

GOOD LUCK, POST PICTURES WHEN YOU GET BACK!


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.gcdma.org/NMDANationalShow.html

Here is a link to site with pictures of some minis in the halter class at the NMDA show

this is the Gulf Coast Donkey & Mule Assoc. website, and several of the links at the bottom for their shows have pictures of Minis and large animals


----------

